# Lapeer County Sportsmens Club SxS Shoot



## paul harm (Nov 22, 2002)

We're having our 12th annual SxS Shoot. It's May 12th from 9AM till everyone quits. Skeet, trap, 5-stand, Long Bird, Pigeon Ring, Flurry, and SC's is being offered. We have a catered steak dinner around 5PM. It's $50 if you register by May 7th [ we have to know how many dinners we'll have ]. The 50 covers 50 birds and the dinner. All side games are $5, and extra rounds of SC's are $10. If you don't want the dinner $30 is the initial fee. There's free tables if someone wants to sell or show gun related items. The address of the club is 1213 N. Lake George Rd Attica, Mi 48412 You can contact me at [email protected] Bring plenty of ammo, it's a fun shoot.


----------

